# Comment avoir l'équivalent de l'explorateur Windows ?



## tophe631 (2 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je sais que ma question va en énerver certains, mais j'aimerais savoir si il existe l'équivalent de l'explorateur Windows sur macOS.

J'aimerais brancher un périphérique USB sur ma livebox2 et y accéder depuis mon mac.

Le soucis c'est que pour y accéder, je dois taper "\\Livebox\" dans l'explorateur windows.

Que dois-je faire sur le mac pour avoir la même chose ?
Car le finder ne fonctionne pas pour ça.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (2 Septembre 2010)

Clique droit sur l'icone du finder, se connecter...


----------



## tophe631 (3 Septembre 2010)

ça ne fonctionne pas, ça me met : "il se peut que ce serveur n'existe pas ou soit actuellement insdisponible. Vérifiez le nom de l'adresse IP du serveur et votre connexion réseau, puis réessayer.


----------



## bompi (3 Septembre 2010)

Et tu mets quoi ? l'IP ?


----------



## tantoillane (3 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Clic sur parcourir plutôt que de rentrer l'adresse que tu as indiqué


----------



## tophe631 (3 Septembre 2010)

ça ne me trouve pas ma clé USB alors qu'elle est bien reconnue par ma livebox.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h28 ----------

Je viens d'essayer avec un PC, et lorsque je tape "\\Livebox\" dans l'explorateur windows, je trouve bien ma clé USB. Alors que MacOS en est incapable.


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Septembre 2010)

vu ca sur cette page http://www.degroupnews.com/dossier/a51-la-livebox-mini-passee-au-crible/page16.html  à priori ça fonctionne pas le port USB


----------



## tophe631 (3 Septembre 2010)

Ce que tu montre c'est pour la mini-livebox, moi j'ai la livebox2, et c'est cette page-là pour cette dernière: http://www.degroupnews.com/dossier/a58-test-de-la-livebox-2/page21.html
On voit bien que ça fonctionne, mais c'est pas terrible par contre.


----------



## bompi (3 Septembre 2010)

Je déplace le fil côté réseau, parce que je pense que c'est davantage une question de protocole réseau (est-ce du SMB ?) qu'une question système à proprement parler.

Ce qu'il faut déjà déterminer c'est la façons qu'a la Livebox de publier la clef USB. On sent qu'il y a possiblement un problème :
- de protocole [et de sa version]
- éventuellement, d'authentification

On peut supposer que, chez Orange, on ne s'est pas intéressé du tout à tester cette fonctionnalité depuis une machine sous un UNIX ou assimilé (ex. Linux).


----------

